# Possible Tire leak????????



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That's just the normal lube they use when mounting a tire. Granted normally machines do it in the plant, so there shouldn't be a need for excess like this. I'd say someone did pull this tire off already, because generally people need to use more lube when doing it by hand. Whether it was due to getting a hole in it while moving it around the dealer lot or just a bad mounting job, I wouldn't worry too much about it if it isn't losing air. Clean the area up and watch it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah...im taking it to my dealer with me to work tomorrow and having them piss with it while im working my ass off in this 90 degree weather lol. It is like a sticky adhesive crap and its all over the inside of my wheel, and it even got all over the underside of my car on the passenger side on the rocker panel..GRRRRRR. Im very ticked off.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Well it being sticky almost sounds like it could be a can of fix-a-flat. Should be interesting to see what they find. It's new enough that they should take care of it, but be prepared for if it does need a new tire, you could only be covered for the calculated remaining life of the tire.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well let me put it this way...there isn't even 1500 miles on the car yet...so that should be good enough to pro rate the rest out don't you think?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well let me put it this way...there isn't even 1500 miles on the car yet...so that should be good enough to pro rate the rest out don't you think?


Not necessarily, but it depends. Luckily I've never had to make such a claim. I'm just saying be prepared in case they do decide to do it that way. Technically they could only claim 63,500 miles/65,000 miles. For a tire that retails around $110, plus mounting and stuff could put you around $150, so you could essentially be responsible for about $3.50.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Plus the nitrogen so that's another 3-4 bucks. 

I've never noticed a difference with the nitro. I never checked the temp of the tires plus I'm not driving in circles on a track either. 

Since I've owned the car I've ran something into all of them, so I know they all have air in them. The dealers around here are the only ones that hose you for nitrogen. 

Here are the questions that I was leading up to. All you guys that added PSI to your tires that are running close to max side wall pressure or close to, are you going to your dealer and having them add the extra PSI with nitrogen or just adding air? Then if your adding the psi with air are you not defeating the purpose of the nitrogen and actually losing mpg by contaminating or diluting the nitrogen? Or if you over inflate the tire with air, what is the location of the valve stem in orientation to the ground so when you relieve the excess pressure you are only releasing the air and not the nitrogen? 


:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just add air using the pump that came with my ECO MT. For those of you who don't have portable car air pumps - go get one. I can guarantee 99.9% of you have never checked the pressure on your spare tire. You'll need that air pump when you try to use it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Farmboy said:


> Plus the nitrogen so that's another 3-4 bucks.
> 
> I've never noticed a difference with the nitro. I never checked the temp of the tires plus I'm not driving in circles on a track either.
> 
> ...


I think there is a big difference with using nitrogen to be honest. My car rides smoother and it keeps a steady constant pressure. IMO nitrogen is waaay better than regular compressed air.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> I just add air using the pump that came with my ECO MT. For those of you who don't have portable car air pumps - go get one. I can guarantee 99.9% of you have never checked the pressure on your spare tire. You'll need that air pump when you try to use it.


Ill be sure to fill everyone in today when I find out from my dealer once I pick it up. I just took the tire with me and left my car at home 45 miles away. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I think there is a big difference with using nitrogen to be honest. My car rides smoother and it keeps a steady constant pressure. IMO nitrogen is waaay better than regular compressed air.


LOL, this again? There is no difference in ride quality and the PSI will still fluctuate with temperature changes. The only advantage on a street car is much slower loss of PSI over time. One benefit with Nitrogen is less risk of moisture in the air, which could eventually rust/damage the tire pressure sensor. 

Facts and Myths About Nitrogen Inflated Tires - Make Driving Fun with Performance Tires & Wheels | Tire Rack


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spacedout said:


> LOL, this again? There is no difference in ride quality and the PSI will still fluctuate with temperature changes. The only advantage on a street car is much slower loss of PSI over time. One benefit with Nitrogen is less risk of moisture in the air, which could eventually rust/damage the tire pressure sensor.
> 
> Facts and Myths About Nitrogen Inflated Tires - Make Driving Fun with Performance Tires & Wheels | Tire Rack


Imma let you finish, but I know this guy in the tire biz, one of the best certified tire guys in the country...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> best certified tire guys in the country...


best of ALL time...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Imma let you finish, but I know this guy in the tire biz, one of the best certified tire guys in the country...


Really I wanna meet him I would love to learn about tires.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Really I wanna meet him I would love to learn about tires.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Well you see, he's hard to find. No website/email. Down on this little known road called 8 mile. Little block building painted lime green, on a corner. He'll hook that Cruze up with some twenty fo's too, because one has to have nice rimz to go with good rubbers.

Just be careful with whatever other services are offered. You know what they do with the old rubber tires? Well let's just say they sell recycled rubber products around there at night...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

spacedout said:


> LOL, this again? There is no difference in ride quality and the PSI will still fluctuate with temperature changes. The only advantage on a street car is much slower loss of PSI over time. One benefit with Nitrogen is less risk of moisture in the air, which could eventually rust/damage the tire pressure sensor.
> 
> Facts and Myths About Nitrogen Inflated Tires - Make Driving Fun with Performance Tires & Wheels | Tire Rack


Your wrong dude. There is a difference in the ride performance and I can vouch the air doesn't change much in the heat like conventional air does. I look at my DIC daily and on my phone and my psi doesn't hardly change. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Your wrong dude. There is a difference in the ride performance and I can vouch the air doesn't change much in the heat like conventional air does. I look at my DIC daily and on my phone and my psi doesn't hardly change.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wow really your always right I wanna work at the parts store you work at. I wish I could learn what you know at the shop I work at. Because if there was so much of a difference don't you think your ECO would come stock with nitrogen filled in your tires.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I look at my DIC daily


I think most of us could agree that we do this too.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry I brought it back up. :storm:


I never did a search for it.



Good luck with your tire.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Wow really your always right I wanna work at the parts store you work at. I wish I could learn what you know at the shop I work at. Because if there was so much of a difference don't you think your ECO would come stock with nitrogen filled in your tires.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Funny you say that because mine did come with nitrogen in them. Most dealerships don't swap air in the tires just for fun. It costs money and they aren't just going change it unless you request it and will need to pay for it the first time....then after that it's free top offs. That's how my dealer does it anyway. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think most of us could agree that we do this too.


Yeah lol....but I probably check it more times a day than alot of people 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Your wrong dude. There is a difference in the ride performance and I can vouch the air doesn't change much in the heat like conventional air does. I look at my DIC daily and on my phone and my psi doesn't hardly change.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App












But I mean...of course...you know more than the people that test tires and do nothing else.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Regular air is 78% Nitrogen to begin with. The only thing "pure" nitrogen does is not pump in water vapor, which can cause long term (longer than the life of most tires and cars) corrosion issues inside the tire. Since Nitrogen is a gas it follows the same expansion pressure laws as regular compressed air - there is no noticeable difference in PSI change when using Nitrogen relative to the PSI change from regular air. There are places where pure Nitrogen is useful for tires, but passenger cars isn't one of them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Funny you say that because mine did come with nitrogen in them. Most dealerships don't swap air in the tires just for fun. It costs money and they aren't just going change it unless you request it and will need to pay for it the first time....then after that it's free top offs. That's how my dealer does it anyway.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


On this you're 100% correct - most dealerships don't put nitrogen in tires. This is because they don't want to waste their money on the nitrogen pump and the tanks or extraction equipment. The fact that yours appears to do this for free tells me they are getting something in return from their nitrogen supplier.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> On this you're 100% correct - most dealerships don't put nitrogen in tires. This is because they don't want to waste their money on the nitrogen pump and the tanks or extraction equipment. The fact that yours appears to do this for free tells me they are getting something in return from their nitrogen supplier.


The dealership is most likely being paid from the supplier.

My 07 Stang had a fuel gas cap that had a BP logo on it. The dealer put it on to promote BP Gas...


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

When I was younger, say 25 years ago.

I use to change the air in my bicycle tires every couple weeks 'cause it smelled bad.:signs057:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank goodness there's an ignore list.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Give me any input on this. Thanks


Was the tire actually losing air, or did you just suspect something was wrong when you saw that stuff on the wheel? You may be making a big deal about nothing...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Was the tire actually losing air, or did you just suspect something was wrong when you saw that stuff on the wheel? You may be making a big deal about nothing...


It wasn't loosing air...it just had something seeping out around the bead. It got all over the rim and my fender liner and rocker panel. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi chevycruze2012

Keep us posted about how things go at the dealer and whats up with your tire. As always if you need our assistance we are here to help.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi chevycruze2012
> 
> Keep us posted about how things go at the dealer and whats up with your tire. As always if you need our assistance we are here to help.
> 
> ...


Will do. Thank you Jackie. I should be hearing back from them anytime now. They have had the wheel for a little over 3 hours...so I would of thought they had found something by now. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

:th_SmlyROFL: While you are waiting? They are going to tell you that they are going to keep it over night for observation. Just in case it mutates into the Michelin man.





Should of just washed it off, checked for bubbles and called it a day. I wish I had that much spare time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Well hopefully they find the issue very soon so you don't have to be there too much longer chevycruze2012.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> On this you're 100% correct - most dealerships don't put nitrogen in tires. This is because they don't want to waste their money on the nitrogen pump and the tanks or extraction equipment. The fact that yours appears to do this for free tells me they are getting something in return from their nitrogen supplier.


Right after I bought my cruze I notice all the cruze at my dealer have the little green caps on the tire valves(indicating nitrogen), however after looking at the window sticker this is not free, they add the cost to what you are paying. They will refill for free for the life of the car but its still a ridiculous initial price, think it was $150+. Anyone can pay the dealer for this service at anytime, once paid they put a sticker on your windshield so they know you get free nitrogen for life.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's the update. My dealer called me and said it was the bead sealer and it was eating through the clearcoat. So they replaced the wheel and TPMS sensor. Now I just have to worry about the paint. It got on the paint too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Here's the update. My dealer called me and said it was the bead sealer and it was eating through the clearcoat. So they replaced the wheel and TPMS sensor. Now I just have to worry about the paint. It got on the paint too.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wow. I've never heard of bead sealer doing this. I wonder if the stickiness was from the clear coat on the wheel. This would also explain why it took them several hours to figure out - this is really rare.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah i wasn't too surprised lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

My service advisor just called me again and uhh...told me I was told wrong about my wheels. He said it is or was whatever I'm using to clean and Polish my wheels. Hmmm...thar's weird because its never done that before to any of my wheels. All I use is a spray wax for the rim with a mf towel and a high gloss tire shine from Meguiars 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> My service advisor just called me again and uhh...told me I was told wrong about my wheels. He said it is or was whatever I'm using to clean and Polish my wheels. Hmmm...thar's weird because its never done that before to any of my wheels. All I use is a spray wax for the rim with a mf towel and a high gloss tire shine from Meguiars
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If that's the case wouldn't all your tires be doing this and not just the one tire? It sounds like they are trying to place the blame on you when it could be the bead sealer like they originally said. So what are you going to do now?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

That's exactly what I said...and they told me that what they think. I'm not sure what ill do now.....what do you all think I should do? I'm out of options here.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Check your other wheels/wheelwells. If it's just one tire tell them to replace it. Also check your cleaning products and make sure they don't say anything about using it on aluminum wheels.

Here's a BIG one. I don't think there is clearcoat on the ECO wheels. Mine sure don't look clear coated... I think someone's trying to feed you a load.

Just tell them you're right and see what they say.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Just tell them you're right and see what they say.




Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I did check all my other wheels and stuff and there isn't anything on them. They did give me a new wheel and tpms sensor...and filled it back up with nitrogen to 40psi...which I took back down to 35 with my others. I'm gonna tell them I'm right tomorrow when I take it to collision center ans have them do some work. I'm getting my rear qtr glass and molding replaced on both doors along with the metal a pillar that's goes vertically on the doors. It will be the driver front. Hopefully that **** didn't mess up my paint where it got all over from my wheel.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Seems like your two Cruzes have been less than perfect. Hope your dealership's service department is as good as you have talked them up to be! 'm sure you'll let us know how it goes! Show them who's boss, haha!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Check your other wheels/wheelwells. If it's just one tire tell them to replace it. Also check your cleaning products and make sure they don't say anything about using it on aluminum wheels.
> 
> Here's a BIG one. I don't think there is clearcoat on the ECO wheels. Mine sure don't look clear coated... I think someone's trying to feed you a load.
> 
> Just tell them you're right and see what they say.


No, they are clearcoated. There's no way it could pass OEM weathering tests if it wasn't.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well let meme put it this way Chris...my dealership hasn't exactly been on its game lately towards me. I know this might seem silly but I think it all has to do with me being a former employee. I was told that the dealership will treat you different than a regular customer if your an employee. Well guess what Karl Chevrolet...I'm not a **** employee anymore so start treating me like a better customer or else. It just straight up pisses me off they do that crap. Ugh...I want to rip their faces off clean. Figure of speech btw. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I just dropped my cruze off at my dealer in the collision center and tried explaining to them that mother's and Meguiars said all of there products are safe for all clear coats and its not possible that their products were the cause of my rims clearcoat peeling and they wanted to still blame me for it. Told them I've doing detailing for ten years and never had a problem with anything I used that would do any damage like this. It didn't matter what I told them...they wanted to argue with me an make me look like an idiot like always. I'm so irritated right now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well I just dropped my cruze off at my dealer in the collision center and tried explaining to them that mother's and Meguiars said all of there products are safe for all clear coats and its not possible that their products were the cause of my rims clearcoat peeling and they wanted to still blame me for it. Told them I've doing detailing for ten years and never had a problem with anything I used that would do any damage like this. It didn't matter what I told them...they wanted to argue with me an make me look like an idiot like always. I'm so irritated right now.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Dealers are lazy and dumb. They get more lazy and dumb when you go in to get work done that you aren't paying for (aka warranty work), because warranty work means even more work (paperwork/pictures) for them.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

What do you think I should do about this?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> What do you think I should do about this?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Best thing I can suggest is to document it with Jackie.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah. I'm getting GM involved in this now. I'm sick of being blamed for **** I didn't do. I'm very frustrated. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The only problem I have is when I call Chevrolet for any issue they call my dealer...which is completely fine but then I get a phone call from my dealer and all I hear is them bitching about me going to GM. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> The only problem I have is when I call Chevrolet for any issue they call my dealer...which is completely fine but then I get a phone call from my dealer and all I hear is them bitching about me going to GM.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


When they bitch about it tell them that if they had taken care of the car the first time you wouldn't have had to call GM. I am having a hard time believing that one tire/wheel is having a problem with the cleaner/polisher you use and the other three aren't having the same problem.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah exactly lol. They are basically calling me a liar and mother's and Meguiars too. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I really want to not do business with them anymore and do my own rotates and oil changes but o don't have the TPMS sensor relearn tool nor a balancing machine for the wheels. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

There isn't any other dealers?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

There is...the only reason why I keep coming back is because the great amount of respect I have for my best friend Matt Moro in new car sales. If it wasn't for the strong relationship him and I have...I'd tell Karl Chevrolet to piss off and to **** with em. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello again chevycruze2012

I am sorry that your service department visit did not go well yesterday. If you would like for me to document this then please send me a private message. I can also find another dealer in your area if you are interested. Please send me a private message if you would like my help. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hello again chevycruze2012
> 
> I am sorry that your service department visit did not go well yesterday. If you would like for me to document this then please send me a private message. I can also find another dealer in your area if you are interested. Please send me a private message if you would like my help.
> 
> ...


Yes I would like this documented. Do you just need a description what happened? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes chevycruze2012 please send me a private message describing what happened. Could you also include your full name, VIN, current mileage, the name of the dealership and a way to contact you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Yes chevycruze2012 please send me a private message describing what happened. Could you also include your full name, VIN, current mileage, the name of the dealership and a way to contact you.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


I sure can. Thank you Jackie . Ill get that to you in the next hour when I get on my laptop. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I will be off tomorrow so there is no need to rush tonight. I will be back Saturday but you can still submit it and I will get to it when I am back in the office or one of my forum assistants will help you if you would like to do it before then. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I will be off tomorrow so there is no need to rush tonight. I will be back Saturday but you can still submit it and I will get to it when I am back in the office or one of my forum assistants will help you if you would like to do it before then.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Okay. That's cool with me. I'm in no big rush either. Thank you for your support Jackie.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

No problem at all! That's what I'm here for. Talk to you this weekend! It's just about time for me to go home. Good night!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> No problem at all! That's what I'm here for. Talk to you this weekend! It's just about time for me to go home. Good night!
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Thanks again Jackie. Have a great night . Ill look forward to hearing back from you this weekend. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Keep us informed on how this works out for you.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well my dealership called me and basically told me I'm no longer welcomed there anymore and we were divorcing our relationship. They also told me what really happened with my wheel. My collision center advisor said he reached his hand up into my wheel when they had my car in the air and found my brake hose was loose from my caliper and brake fluid was pouring out of dripping onto my wheel. That caused to clear coat to be ate up. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well my dealership called me and basically told me I'm no longer welcomed there anymore and we were divorcing our relationship. They also told me what really happened with my wheel. My collision center advisor said he reached his hand up into my wheel when they had my car in the air and found my brake hose was loose from my caliper and brake fluid was pouring out of dripping onto my wheel. That caused to clear coat to be ate up.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


WOW! You must have rubbed them the wrong way huh?! I thought your brother worked at this dealership? Also, can a dealership just refuse to work with a customer that bought a car from them?

So it seems like they pretty much lied to you and tried to place the blame on you? Why didn't they just tell you the truth from the beginning and why now are they trying to be truthful about it. Were you responsible for any repair costs to your wheel and the loose brake hose repair?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> WOW! You must have rubbed them the wrong way huh?! I thought your brother worked at this dealership? Also, can a dealership just refuse to work with a customer that bought a car from them?
> 
> So it seems like they pretty much lied to you and tried to place the blame on you? Why didn't they just tell you the truth from the beginning and why now are they trying to be truthful about it. Were you responsible for any repair costs to your wheel and the loose brake hose repair?




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Yeah my brother does work there. Yes they lied to me and and wanted to pin the **** on me. Its a whole mess right now.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> Yeah my brother does work there. Yes they lied to me and and wanted to pin the **** on me. Its a whole mess right now.


Well, be sure to let us know how it all ends up. We'll all have our popcorn ready, lol! Is your brother trying to stick up for you or is he staying quiet so he doesn't lose his job?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol. He's pretry much keeping quiet for that reason. I don't blame him. It's not worth loosing a job over. It still pisses me off though that they did that to me after I bought two cars from from them. I didn't have to either. I was going to buy my eco somewhere else but I didn't. I put everything else aside and put away my differences and was an adult about it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So what's the end result? Did they fix the loose brake hose? Did they replace your rim? Do you have to pay for anything? Also, what dealership will you be going to now since you can't go back to your original dealer?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah hes just keeping quiet so he doesn't loose his job. I can't say that I blame him.....I can't believe they are treating me this way after the two cruzes I bought from them. Nothing I can do about it I guess. I will just have to roll with it. I'm still welcomed there for my tire services because I have what they call Tires For Life which means I get free tires when its time and I follow the guidelines. So I'm only allowed there for rotates balances and tire replacement. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So what's the end result? Did they fix the loose brake hose? Did they replace your rim? Do you have to pay for anything? Also, what dealership will you be going to now since you can't go back to your original dealer?


They did fix the hose and replaced the rim and put in a new tpms sensor. I can go to any dealership I choose just not Karl Chevrolet. I'm not even allowed to call there. How messed up is that...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So what exactly did you do that caused them to get so pissed at you and ban you from their dealership? I have my guesses but I'll let you tell me/us what happened. Also, did you ever ask them how they missed that it was a loose brake hose the first time you brought it there for the issue? It seems that if they would have taken the time to look thoroughly the first time, they could have avoided all this mess.

Didn't you also have some problems with the rubber or plastic trim around your windows? Was that ever fixed?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They finally took care of your car. Find another dealership and don't rock the boat there. You don't want them to make your brother's life miserable.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Find another dealership and don't rock the boat there. You don't want them to make your brother's life miserable.


It seems like the boat has certainly already been rocked wouldn't you say? He can't go to or call that dealership anymore. His brother must be so proud, smh!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> They finally took care of your car. Find another dealership and don't rock the boat there. You don't want them to make your brother's life miserable.


Hes actually my best friend but we admit we are like brothers to one another.......and Yeah after I bitched at them so many times...they probably got tired of hearing it lol. Yes I agree. My "brother" was the one who actually called me and told me I was no longer welcomed there because I apparently pissed someone off enough for the things I said about the dealership, and that this was probably the best thing for the sake of our friendship. He said he didn't want to be the one who sold me my ECO because he knew he would get dragged into something and he wasn't comfortable with that at all because of the issues I had last time when I had my LT. I cant say I disagree with him there...but if he didn't want to sell it to me, all he had to do was say it to me and I would of found another salesman,


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So what exactly did you do that caused them to get so pissed at you and ban you from their dealership? I have my guesses but I'll let you tell me/us what happened. Also, did you ever ask them how they missed that it was a loose brake hose the first time you brought it there for the issue? It seems that if they would have taken the time to look thoroughly the first time, they could have avoided all this mess.
> 
> Didn't you also have some problems with the rubber or plastic trim around your windows? Was that ever fixed?


Im not exactly sure what I did to piss them off besides stand up for myself and not let them bully me around....but id say most likely they got tired of hearing all the negative feedback about them on how they don't help me when I need them too and that they are against me and mistreat me all the time. Things like that. I didn't ever ask them about the hose issue because when I had them look at my wheel, I didn't actually have my car there...I just took the wheel by itself up there. They didn't come to a conclusion until the other day when I had my window molding stuff done, because my advisor reached his hand up in my fender well and noticed the brake caliper and rotor was soaked with brake fluid. What got him this curiousity to do this, im not sure...but that's what it was. The window moldings were fixed with no hiccups there. They did warranty them along with a metal type piece on the driver front door that I believe they call the A pillar that runs vertical. It had a bend in it towards the top. They said when they took it off, it had a slight deformation in the mounting tabs. They still blame me for the damage caused by a protectant or dressing I applied to it. That's highly unethical because like I mentioned earlier in this thread, everything I use for detailing is top of the line stuff and its all safe for every interior and exterior component. They were blowing smoke up my butt.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So, this whole time your "brother" is actually your good friend? What exactly did you say about the dealership and who exactly did you say it to? That's not good when your best friend who is like a brother sees red flags when it comes to dealing with you and the possible issues you could bring to him and the dealership. 

I know you had some issues with your LT, so did you trying to get those issues resolved at your dealership not end well or something?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So, this whole time your "brother" is actually your good friend? What exactly did you say about the dealership and who exactly did you say it to? That's not good when your best friend who is like a brother sees red flags when it comes to dealing with you and the possible issues you could bring to him and the dealership.
> 
> I know you had some issues with your LT, so did you trying to get those issues resolved at your dealership not end well or something?


Yup...we have known eachother for 20 years id say. All I said about the dealership was that they were liars, and that they always put the blame on me for stuff when they don't know the true story and that I was tired of how I was being treated as a customer. I didn't really say it to a specific party.....when I had an issue with my LT from service...I said some things on facebook that I shouldn't of. I know I was pissed and very angry at them, and I knew better. I just felt at the time it was my only way I can get through to them. They saw it on fb and told my "brother"..and he called me up and we both had some words. It was not good at all. Its in the past...and I put that part behind me...but this blame game keeps on going on and its really old.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Im not exactly sure what I did to piss them off besides stand up for myself and not let them bully me around....but id say most likely they got tired of hearing all the negative feedback about them on how they don't help me when I need them too and that they are against me and mistreat me all the time. Things like that. I didn't ever ask them about the hose issue because when I had them look at my wheel, *I didn't actually have my car there...I just took the wheel by itself up there.* They didn't come to a conclusion until the other day when I had my window molding stuff done, because my advisor reached his hand up in my fender well and noticed the brake caliper and rotor was soaked with brake fluid. What got him this curiousity to do this, im not sure...but that's what it was. The window moldings were fixed with no hiccups there. They did warranty them along with a metal type piece on the driver front door that I believe they call the A pillar that runs vertical. It had a bend in it towards the top. They said when they took it off, it had a slight deformation in the mounting tabs. They still blame me for the damage caused by a protectant or dressing I applied to it. That's highly unethical because like I mentioned earlier in this thread, everything I use for detailing is top of the line stuff and its all safe for every interior and exterior component. They were blowing smoke up my butt.


My question is why did you take just the wheel/tire in the first time, especially since the tire was holding air. If you had taken the entire car in they most likely would have found the brake cable as soon as they took the tire off the car and started doing an inspection around the tire. The also wouldn't have been able to claim is was the result of the cleaner you were using. With just part of the car, and not even the part with the problem, the service department didn't have enough information to properly troubleshoot and fix the problem. You shot yourself in the foot doing it the way you did.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If that's true, I didn't realize he just took the tire by itself into the shop originally and not the whole car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Added OP's statement. I didn't catch that the quoted text didn't make it through.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> My question is why did you take just the wheel/tire in the first time, especially since the tire was holding air. If you had taken the entire car in they most likely would have found the brake cable as soon as they took the tire off the car and started doing an inspection around the tire. The also wouldn't have been able to claim is was the result of the cleaner you were using. With just part of the car, and not even the part with the problem, the service department didn't have enough information to properly troubleshoot and fix the problem. You shot yourself in the foot doing it the way you did.


Well the reason why I didn't take the whole car is because I had no idea it was that kind of problem and thought it was a simple fix...so I did them a favor of having it off already. I know it would of made more sense to take the car but I felt I didn't need to if I didn't have to. I never dawned on me that it was the brake cable since I never had it off. The only things ive had off on the front end is the rotors and calipers to clean those with brake clean. And this is another silly reason why I didn't take the car there, but I already had the pretty much the whole car cleaned like I want it, and every time I take there, they always did the opposite of what I asked them to do...which was make a mess and not clean it up, and get grease or something all over my car. Im very picky and a perfectionist so that somewhat caused a bit of a headache for everyone else but its my car and I wanted it the same way when I got it back as when it was when I brought it in....and they could never follow those simple instructions. I know your all thinking "Oh god..really???" lol. But only if you were in my shoes and did stuff the way I do. Im the type that if someone touches my car after ive already detailed it, I will not really freak out, but ill panic and start cleaning it up where it was touched.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cars are systems. When one part of a system is having problems, the problem may only be a symptom of a failure elsewhere. In this case the solution was the way the brake fluid was chemically interacting with the cleaner you were using. You CANNOT diagnose failures without context. Your former dealership didn't have the context and took the best guess they had, correctly identifying the cleaner as part of the problem. Without the rest of the story no one could correctly diagnose and fix your car.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Someone could of tasted the ooze and found out it was brake fluid....


I've been band from certain establishment but never a D'ship.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah its a shitty situation but a smart decision for both parties. My best friend and I's friendship means a lot to both of us and we agreed that we are afraid the issues im having with service would affect our friendship and possibly ruin it. So it was best we all got "divorced" and went our own ways. Im still entitled to come there for my rotates and balances and tire replacements only since im on what they call Tires For Life. So that's still nice. My "brother" which is my best friend asked me if I wanted to opt out of that and be done with them permanently..and I said **** now. Free tires is a huge advantage for me. That helps me out.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

If that's the case. Just swallow your pride and be the better man. 

Its pretty hard to screw up a tire.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

1) You said bad things about said dealer on social media
2) Dealer bans you from having ANY contact with them aside from contractual obligation of Tires for Life.

That's messed up. I'm guessing you weren't disclosing any classified information, so what business of it is theirs? If anything, they should want to try to remedy the situation. I don't understand how the negative public things you say on your personal Facebook would be of any concern to their public image or how they would have seen it in the first place. Either way, what's done is done and is a situation behind you now. Time to find a new dealer.

Mr. Karl must have a small dick.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I would walk away from the Tires for Life as well.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> I think I would walk away from the Tires for Life as well.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> 1) You said bad things about said dealer on social media
> 2) Dealer bans you from having ANY contact with them aside from contractual obligation of Tires for Life.
> 
> That's messed up. I'm guessing you weren't disclosing any classified information, so what business of it is theirs? If anything, they should want to try to remedy the situation. I don't understand how the negative public things you say on your personal Facebook would be of any concern to their public image or how they would have seen it in the first place. Either way, what's done is done and is a situation behind you now. Time to find a new dealer.
> ...


Exactly. Well if I recall, my "brother" saw it on facebook one night and he called me about it the next day. He said that if Carl found out about what I said on facebook, things would not be very good. Id be looking at being sued. I was like for what? Freedom of speech. I don't think it was slander or anything like that in my vision. I was told I cant be doing that because it makes the dealership look bad. In a few months I got over that because it wasn't worth the time and energy. I then put that with the past and wanted to start fresh, and told myself that if I was treated like that again from the way I was that made me react on facebook how I did, that this was it...I was going to put my foot down and stand my ground. That's what I did this time when they accused me of this other stuff and I practically said no more nice guy. The collision center advisors and service advisors wanted to keep arguing with me. I was like....really????. Shouldn't the customer always be right haha. Atleast that's how its suppose to be. The thing with this tires for life is actually pretty cool...because at 4/32 of tread or less, you get new tires at the dealerships expense. Unless I wanted a more upgraded tire, then I just pay the difference since they pay so much for the tires. This helps my finances a bit since I don't have to ever worry about buying tires for the life of the car. Do you think its still worth it?


----------

